# WoW patch error



## Bazz09 (Jan 14, 2007)

I reinstalled wow..as i had problems with downloading the last patch.

But i cant seem to get the 2.0.1 patch[the new honor system & talents] as i get the error message:

The patch ''MPQs-1/update baseline/data#common.MPQ\world\maps\kalimdor\kalimdor_38_32.adt~patch[data#terrain,1873150]

could not be applied. CRC mismatch: expected 0xda9e565b, actual 0xa4d8436b.] If this problem persists, you may be able to solve it by uninstalling then reinstalling the game. I tried reinstalling twice..the patch still wont work.

Ive tried everything..since wednesday..nothing works

But i did get it to 70% once when i re-installed..as it usually stops at 68%..

Help!


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Welcome to TSG! :up:

Newest WoW is 2.0.4... 
They are messing with things for the up coming expansion..

Guess you can try getting the patches from here. http://www.strategyinformer.com/pc/patches/worldofwarcraft/patch.html


----------



## DAGman27 (Jan 15, 2007)

Unrelated...but awesome "Experience:" Super-D-38! Should have gone into the Simpsons database in my brain for that one  Hmmm...maybe 'Catarl' or 'Pig Up' will do....


----------

